#  > Telecomunicações >  > Cisco >  >  Substituir roteador Cisco por RB 1000 Mikrotik link de 80 MB FULL Usando Rip

## fernandolv

Bom dia Galera, preciso substituir um cisco e colocar o Mk pra rotear no lugar dele..
O link atualmente me entregão via Ethernet.
Fiz as mesmas configuraçoes rip e ips no Mk e acabou não funcionando, no mk ele pinga qualquer ip mais no meu pc com o ip valido não responde... segue a conf do meu router cisco...

interface FastEthernet0/0
description Link_
ip address 189.112.128.241 255.255.255.252
speed 100
full-duplex
fair-queue
!
interface FastEthernet0/1
description LAN
ip address 187.72.14.254 255.255.255.0 secondary
ip address 189.112.103.254 255.255.255.0
duplex auto
speed 100
fair-queue
!
router rip
version 2
network 187.72.0.0
network 189.112.0.0
no auto-summary


Abraços....

----------


## AltoValeNet

pq vc esta trocando o cisco pela RB?

----------


## fernandolv

Porque o Router Cisco que esta aqui suporta 30 mega, e estamos com 80 MB

----------


## naldo864

não era melhor um servidor maquina com mk instalado e placas de rede 100/1000

----------


## UlissesCampos

Oi ALL, oi Fernando, e chato falar pra vc procurar um especialista, mais roteamento dinamico e um pouco mais complexo, parece que vc tem um sistema em producao e aprender com um sistema em producao geralmente e ariscado, a RB 1000 vai te servir muito bem eu particularmente nao usaria o roteamento dinamico com duas portas so, anao ser quer tenho um porque! e dificil ate de de falar porque vc nao deu informaçao nenhuma! mais a questao do roteamento e mais complicada seriao muitas mensagens pra começar a entender seu problema, abraços e boa sorte!

----------


## Josue Guedes

Eu também acho que é alguma coisa de rotas ai, por acaso não prescisa de nehuma rota estática?

----------


## gallyleus

Nao sei se ainda pode ajudar mas vc tem que apontar a rota default para o mk dai vai funcionar blz. Essa rota e quem fala o RIP quem e o o proximo NÒ.

Abrs
Milton Rodrigo

----------

